
Inspiration for game designers (neat epic fantasy art dump on Imgur) - CerealCooler
http://imgur.com/gallery/Syouc
======
mvindahl
Whoever dumped these on imgur should show a little respect for the original
artists and attach proper credits.

~~~
CerealCooler
Well, I'm not the OP behind this dump — just saw it and decided to share it
here. But I agree, sources would make that post a lot better.

